# BMW select vs traditional BMW financing



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Right, but is the balloon based on a percentage of MSRP, and if so, is that percentage the same for a lease of the same term and miles?



M34Lnch said:


> They are set by BMW and are non-negotiable. However, unlike a lease, there are different tiers, based on your credit, which are also non-negotiable.


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

The balloon is always a percentage of MSRP, not at all based on miles, and changes by term: 36, 48, and 60. 

There is a thread around here somewhere that has the balloon rates for 3 and 1 series.


----------

